# DRILLING  VICE  FOR  LARGE  PEN BLANKS



## johncrane (Jun 16, 2006)

I use a small steel vice for drilling 5/8 blanks it works ok then when I got into the bigger kits and bigger drills it didnt work so I turned the 'base plate' of the drill up. at ninety degrees and bolted the vice to it and use a set square to square everythink 





up .you can slide it up or down,when clearing the drill bit p.s use bolts the same size as the holes in the base good luck.FROM JC DOWN UNDER.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 16, 2006)

forgot to mention with black decker bullet drills and others place a block of timber under blank for the last half inch.JC DOWN UNDER.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 16, 2006)

Neat idea John!  Wish I had thought of that with my old table-top drill press; probably could have done a better job with a lot of my drilling.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 15, 2006)

My drill vice worked perfect last week. I made a jr statesman using a 5/8 red acrlic pen blank. the cap end was my bigest test using 12.5m drill. there was no room for any era and it drilled out perfect.  I was very happy. the pen is in my photo alburm.and it has been sold. the vice is very chep to buy. and sold at most hardware stores


----------

